# Jig size and color for steelhead



## bobby grant

What's your favorite size jig and color for fall steelhead. And when to use them.?


----------



## Rayman

You need a variety of sizes to alow you to fish all parts of the pool your in. Current tells me what weight jig to use.. Jigs are awesone in most river conditions if you size it close enough. My personal favorite is a black out jig with a few shinny strains of mylar. Float that on a cloudy day with good to clearing water and wham!!


----------



## 1MoreKast

1/64 , 1/32 probably my most common for Ohio waters , agree with rayman, all black is always good , green, orange or pink head with the black also , white with green or silver head also good , sometimes they like off colors so good to have a variety


----------



## ignantmike

MKslammin said:


> 1/64 , 1/32 probably my most common for Ohio waters , agree with rayman, all black is always good , green, orange or pink head with the black also , white with green or silver head also good , sometimes they like off colors so good to have a variety


this is what I use as well


----------



## Runfish

Tie my own creations. Use 1/32 jigs, if I'm not using all black it's a combo of yellow/black - orange/black- red black.


----------



## TopCat

I like 1/16, 1/32. 1/64. Black either by itself or in some combo has always been a good default choice. Up on the Huron River in Michigan last year all that seemed to work was green and white or green and silver. Just how it goes. Test them all. There's a guy who custom ties steelhead jigs, especialy for Lake Erie steelhead anglers. He does it to order. It's a start up operation called the Detroit Jig Company. Here's some video of what he does:


----------



## Rayman

His web site must be down. Searched it several different ways


----------



## bobby grant

I just received my order from chagrin_jigs on eBay I Love the quality of his Jigs. this is the colors I'm going with this year


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85

Hey Bobby, what river are you fishing primarily? I fish the Rocky and can't find a reason to stray away from a white 1/32 oz jig head and strike king lightening shad/ 2.5"gulp minnow/ 2.5" silver white tube tipped with a couple maggots. The Lightening shads produce big catches for me year after year. Natural and white chartreuse are my top producers. After I fill the freezer with some venison, I'll be at the river!


----------



## SteelStreamer

Will steelhead bite on jigs that aren't baited or is it practical to always bait them?


----------



## caseyroo

Agree with all others. Go to jig is a 1/64 black with red head tipped with maggots.


----------



## 1MoreKast

In faster, clear water I don't feel like it's as important because their usually striking by sight but in frog to medium flow or with stain ,I usually tip the jig


----------



## bobby grant

I mainly fish rocky, edgewater or e55st to 72nd


----------



## bobby grant

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> Hey Bobby, what river are you fishing primarily? I fish the Rocky and can't find a reason to stray away from a white 1/32 oz jig head and strike king lightening shad/ 2.5"gulp minnow/ 2.5" silver white tube tipped with a couple maggots. The Lightening shads produce big catches for me year after year. Natural and white chartreuse are my top producers. After I fill the freezer with some venison, I'll be at the river!


 I got lucky already and put one in the freezer. now it's time to hit the fishing hole. till gun season comes around. Rocky River here I come".


----------



## c. j. stone

One quarter to a half ounce for me this year. Either white or black.


----------



## TopCat

I like all black or pink head with black. 1/16th ounce. I tip it with a waxworm. I started fishing black with gold flash over the weekend and took the first one of the season.


----------

